# Dead rabbits



## Gary (Sep 21, 2019)

I have a group of meat rabbits in the grow out coup. They are about 2 1/2 months old. Yesterday morning when I went out there for food and water, one was dead. I removed it. This morning I went out there and two were dead. I'm worried about disease and eating them. What do you guys think?


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 21, 2019)

have you wormed them for coccidia?  I usually give them corid in their water at weaning.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2019)

I didn't know anything about that. My previous group all made it. I've lost kits, but never rabbits. Can I buy the wormer at the feed store?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 21, 2019)

Most feed stores carry it -- pretty common item.

Sorry you've lost some and hope it changes.  But, don't delay!! Coccidia works FAST on the animals, especially since it's mostly seen in young animals.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

Could be Coccidiosis...are they on Corid?
I would start a treatment/preventative course for all of them. Add 3/4 teaspoon Corid powder per gallon of water. Use that as the only water source. I learned (from nice folks here on BYH) that rabbits will need probiotics while on Corid. I use Rooster Booster...it's a vitamin/electrolyte/probiotic powder made for chickens. Dose is the same, 3/4 tsp per gallon...just add it into the Corid water. You can get both Corid and Rooster Booster at Tractor Supply.
I hope you don't lose any more


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 22, 2019)

@Gary  just want to make sure you're getting these replies!
How are your rabbits doing?


----------



## Gary (Sep 22, 2019)

Not well. Can't find corrid. Have to check other feed stores tomorrow when they are open. Rabbits just keep dying.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm sorry 
TSC carries Corid... I use the powder, not sure how to dose the liquid.
I hope the rest of your rabbits pull through...definitely sounds like coccidiosis.


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2019)

I went to tractor supply yesterday and they do carry it but it was out of stock. I went to two pet stores but nothing like that there. There is another place that I'm sure has it but they are closed Sunday. I'll go after work. Hard lesson, but going forward, I'll know to treat the rabbits


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Could be Coccidiosis...are they on Corid?
> I would start a treatment/preventative course for all of them. Add 3/4 teaspoon Corid powder per gallon of water. Use that as the only water source. I learned (from nice folks here on BYH) that rabbits will need probiotics while on Corid. I use Rooster Booster...it's a vitamin/electrolyte/probiotic powder made for chickens. Dose is the same, 3/4 tsp per gallon...just add it into the Corid water. You can get both Corid and Rooster Booster at Tractor Supply.
> I hope you don't lose any more



so how many days do you keep them on this as a treatment? as a preventative?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 23, 2019)

If you can't  find it at your local stores, go to jeffers online and you can order it and pay extra for faster shipping .good luck to you with your rabbits.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> so how many days do you keep them on this as a treatment? as a preventative?


3/4 teaspoon per gallon of water, 5 days on and 5 days off for 20 days.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> 3/4 teaspoon per gallon of water, 5 days on and 5 days off for 20 days.



good to know, I'll be writing this down so I have it if ever needed.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> good to know, I'll be writing this down so I have it if ever needed.


It's a lifesaver...literally!
Earlier this summer, I lost those 14 kits to coccidiosis and had many others sick with it, including Skyler during her last pregnancy. If it weren't for Corid they all would've died.
Just make sure you add probiotics to the corid water 
Like I mentioned earlier...the Rooster Booster stuff is great!


----------



## Gary (Oct 1, 2019)

The corrid worked. But out of 19, I have 6 left


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 1, 2019)

Gary said:


> I have a group of meat rabbits in the grow out coup. They are about 2 1/2 months old. Yesterday morning when I went out there for food and water, one was dead. I removed it. This morning I went out there and two were dead. I'm worried about disease and eating them. What do you guys think?



I think it may be time you give us an idea of how you have things setup and your management practices.  It's hard to say why your rabbits are all sick without knowing more details.  Pics are handy and worth a thousand words, so that helps.  

You could use medicine but it's not going to help you correct the original problem, just may buy you time to do so.  

Could you give us some info about your rabbitry, how many you have, your cage setup, feeding, watering, etc.?  

I can tell you that it's not that common to have that much illness in meat rabbits, so if you are having this much, something needs to change.  Big time.


----------

